# Jello Shots



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the link!! 

Question - I am doing a lime jello shot and calling it 'kryptonite' as Our theme is Heroes and Villains, I would like to do another flavor but not sure what or what to call it....help?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

natascha said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> 
> Question - I am doing a lime jello shot and calling it 'kryptonite' as Our theme is Heroes and Villains, I would like to do another flavor but not sure what or what to call it....help?


Maybe the cherry amaretto and call it "Red Skull"? You could add maraschino cherries, too.

A blue shot (here's the straight link to the suggested blue flavors http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-4.html ), and call it something based on Mr. Freeze - Cryokinesis, Freeze Gun Particles, ...?


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I've done lemon and lime flavored jello shots and people say they are their least favorites. Anything red and the orange amaretto are always the favorites.


----------



## Beyond_Redemption (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lime Jello shots*

I have found that using coconut rum with lime jello is a big hit with the parties I have thrown. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Lime jello shots made with tequila are good too!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Here are a couple of threads with some shot recipes too* 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/96909-bug-jello-shots.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/93176-halloween-shots.html


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have fun doing pina colada ones BUT my twist is to make it in my jello brain mold. The pina colada jello turns white when it gels, so a few drops of food color make it look great. I've also done mojito flavored molds.... green hand with all the little mint leaves... gives a whole new meaning to "just 2 fingers" for me.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Well well well, I may have to try that there Apple Cider shot, and the Brain Hemorrhage, just for fun-ness. Thanks for the great link!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

OK, I decided to try the Apple Cider jello shot, and I have to tell you - it was AMAZING. Super super delicious, especially with the caramel sauce on top. Gotta have the sauce. 
Two thumbs way way up!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Am I missing something? I didn't see Cherry amaretta?? The apple cider shooters sound yummy..  Thank you for sharing the site!!


----------

